# Priming a ceiling



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are currently working on one of the worst jobs we have taken on. GC hired by HO, us hired by HO and an interior designer (who stinks at her job).

There was a ceiling already painted a light blue (very light) The designer was back and forth about dark or light. We put a Whindham cream on the ceiling.

The GC yesterday said to the HO any painter who knew what they were doing would have used an oil stain blocking primer before painting the ceiling.

One water spot from an old bathroom leak. Ceiling was in great shape, no dust, dirt, or any thing.

Our usual steps would be just slap the flat paint on with no primer.

The GC is saying since we didn't prime we need to do the entire ceiling over again.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

I would first check to see if there is a bathroom or water source above said spot.If there is then check the caulking around the tub and all the plumbing fittings.It may have looked old but maybe it was not.Maybe a kid was playing in a tub above.IMO old or new water spot should be at least cleaned with bleach or spot primed with a primer that wont flash through the ceiling paint.Kills and Bin flashes unless you give it a few coats.Enough to sand so it won't flash.Water stains are often tricky.Sometimes its not the wetness that bleeds through it's the stain itself.I would 1st try to spot prime it a few coats and lightly sand to break the sheen of the primer.Then use a very dry Wizz roller to lightly touch it up with the ceiling paint and fade it out like you were touching up a wall.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Spray bin my friend. That's what I normally do. Shouldn't flash I've never had that issue before.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

GC is just being petty since he's not making any money off you.

So, did the water spot bleed through the Windham Cream? Is that why he's saying you should have oil primed? Or is he saying you should have oil primed the whole ceiling? If that's the case, he's an idiot.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Spray bin my friend. That's what I normally do. Shouldn't flash I've never had that issue before.


I only had issues with Bin when spot brushing or spot rolling.The spray is a great idea.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Would never put on a coat of oil if it is not needed
Like you said 
Maybe a spot prime of oil and one or two coats of flat ceiling paint 

What does it really matter as long as it looks good in the end ?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

GC is an idiot


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

One of the many uses for BIN rattle cans. I try to make sure I always have a few cans in the vans or trailer. Prolly got one rolling around under the seat of my truck right now. I'd rather leave home without jumper cables than BIN.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The BIN rattle cans are also good for shutting up carpenters who start whining about the smell of the low VOC/odour latex you're using.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Treat the area with bin, hit it with top coat and you should be good.

Id tell the homeowner that sometimes a water stain is not visible until the first coat is applied. 

Then I would mention to the homeowner that oil priming the ceiling is a waste of their money & your time.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> Treat the area with bin, hit it with top coat and you should be good.
> 
> Id tell the homeowner that sometimes a water stain is not visible until the first coat is applied.
> 
> Then I would mention to the homeowner that oil priming the ceiling is a waste of their money & your time.


and brain cells... Unless water stain was big, and recurrent, this situation is the GC making a mountain out of a mole hill, and undermining your professional judgment.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes I agree it will flash if you roll it or brush it 100%.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> GC is just being petty since he's not making any money off you.
> 
> So, did the water spot bleed through the Windham Cream? Is that why he's saying you should have oil primed? Or is he saying you should have oil primed the whole ceiling? If that's the case, he's an idiot.


Exactly what he is saying. We bin the water spot, damage was old and never fixed, moisture meter read 0. You can't see the bin or water stain.

The GC is saying because more or less it's a color change and it had that water damage the entire ceiling should be oil primed.

Funny thing. We just had the BM paint reps there because of some weird shadows changing the look of the color. The rep went over that. We then asked them their opinion on the ceiling, meaning windham cream isn't really looking like it should, (gold grasscloth paper reflecting), the designer is the one pushing these issues, and who the reps said just apply our ceiling paint (superhide tinted) to the entire ceiling and see how it looks (My idea about a month ago).

The GC was standing right there, so for him to say we should have oil primed after the reps told him we just need to apply the paint and to tell the HO that's how it's done.

Today the HO was second guessing the ceiling. I took out my phone and said look I have 8 different BM reps I can call, California reps and so on. All will tell you that there is no need to oil prime the ceiling. Again it's a very light blue, not a drastic color change.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yes I agree it will flash if you roll it or brush it 100%.


I always give it a sanding before painting.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Exactly what he is saying. We bin the water spot, damage was old and never fixed, moisture meter read 0. You can't see the bin or water stain.
> 
> The GC is saying because more or less it's a color change and it had that water damage the entire ceiling should be oil primed.
> 
> ...


That's outright ridiculous. It's one of those situations where you want to tell the GC to GC and HO to HO. Those issues they're worrying about are very basic painting issues and you're the painter, the one with the knowledge of the trade.

That's why they hired you. I wish people would remember that sometimes. One bonehead starts to cast doubt and all of a sudden everyone's worrying about nothing.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> GC is just being petty since he's not making any money off you. So, did the water spot bleed through the Windham Cream? Is that why he's saying you should have oil primed? Or is he saying you should have oil primed the whole ceiling? If that's the case, he's an idiot.





cdpainting said:


> Exactly what he is saying. We bin the water spot, damage was old and never fixed, moisture meter read 0. You can't see the bin or water stain. The GC is saying because more or less it's a color change and it had that water damage the entire ceiling should be oil primed. Funny thing. We just had the BM paint reps there because of some weird shadows changing the look of the color. The rep went over that. We then asked them their opinion on the ceiling, meaning windham cream isn't really looking like it should, (gold grasscloth paper reflecting), the designer is the one pushing these issues, and who the reps said just apply our ceiling paint (superhide tinted) to the entire ceiling and see how it looks (My idea about a month ago). The GC was standing right there, so for him to say we should have oil primed after the reps told him we just need to apply the paint and to tell the HO that's how it's done. Today the HO was second guessing the ceiling. I took out my phone and said look I have 8 different BM reps I can call, California reps and so on. All will tell you that there is no need to oil prime the ceiling. Again it's a very light blue, not a drastic color change.


Yeh it's not the work that gets to you. It's the politics the b.s. If you let it. The work is easy.

CD, ur funny. U get all worked up anyhow without having to be nudged. Moisture meter? Rep? Haha. That'd went on my one ear and out the other one. The comments from the peanut gallery that is. It is nonsense. And u just straight faced call it as nonsense, if there is a problem with it, you will fix it......there won't be......so? What is now ready for me to paint? Ur holding me up? 
You got to gain the initiative. You drive the bus. Get em on their heels, reacting to you. Keep catching up. And push em to have the next thing ready. You got to gain that initiative to where you are obviously being held up by the G.C. And when that happens then u are running the job. He has to react to you. Not vice versa.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> I always give it a sanding before painting.


Me too. I was referring to bin. It works without flashing if you use the spray bin.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Sounds to me like the gc is a real mo mo. Since he wants to give you stupid advice. Do the same ro him. You should tell the gc he should replace the entire ceiling if the entire ceiling was water damaged. Just like if they ask dumb questions give them dumb answers. I hate gcs who act that way. Took me a while to figure out who's good to work for. I hope I never have to put up with this ever again. Hope you can button up this one and get paid and get outta there.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Next time give him a really high price because of the agrivation tax.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Rattle cans of BIN are awesome for that, one of the best things I love sharing with people who don't know what to do. Always surprised that it's an easy solution (assuming the water has stopped, of course).

Tell the GC to let you do the painting and him do the contracting. It's not his business, his field of expertise, or his job. Oil priming a whole ceiling is a monumental waste of money and not even remotely necessary. Spot prime the stain and get the paint on. That's all you need. If the stain isn't coming through, there's no problem. Tell them if they have a problem in the future you'll solve it (as long as it's not a new source of water, obviously).


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

That's one of the characteristics of too many GCs these days, they know just enough about all the different trades to be dangerous.

The good GCs acknowledge that and use quality subs they can trust to know their craft.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Some positions
The person in that position has to create problems for themselves to fix
To justify their position
Everything runs smooth? What do you need them for? So they have to attract attention. Let it be known. What a disaster it all would be were they not there


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> Some positions
> The person in that position has to create problems for themselves to fix
> To justify their position
> Everything runs smooth? What do you need them for? So they have to attract attention. Let it be known. What a disaster it all would be were they not there


There is a ton of truth in that post and not just as it applies to GCs or the construction business. That was well put, Oden. 

But I have to say, that line of thought especially permeates the multitude of government bureaucracies that have grown like mushrooms over the last few decades.

I know......wrong forum. But I just _had_ to put that out there. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> There is a ton of truth in that post and not just as it applies to GCs or the construction business. That was well put, Oden.
> 
> But I have to say, that line of thought especially permeates the multitude of government bureaucracies that have grown like mushrooms over the last few decades.
> 
> I know......wrong forum. But I just _had_ to put that out there. I couldn't help myself.


starting at the top with the presidency( not necessarily this one but all of them in recent memory)

That might be the one and only political post from me:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> Next time give him a really high price because of the agrivation tax.


We are about 5k higher than next bid. I saw his other 3 bids after we started.



Oden said:


> Yeh it's not the work that gets to you. It's the politics the b.s. If you let it. The work is easy.
> 
> CD, ur funny. U get all worked up anyhow without having to be nudged. Moisture meter? Rep? Haha. That'd went on my one ear and out the other one. The comments from the peanut gallery that is. It is nonsense. And u just straight faced call it as nonsense, if there is a problem with it, you will fix it......there won't be......so? What is now ready for me to paint? Ur holding me up?
> You got to gain the initiative. You drive the bus. Get em on their heels, reacting to you. Keep catching up. And push em to have the next thing ready. You got to gain that initiative to where you are obviously being held up by the G.C. And when that happens then u are running the job. He has to react to you. Not vice versa.


HAHA recently I have been getting worked up easy. Going on a month at the same place, about 4kish. Every thing we painted so far the designer has hated, Of course we are charging but a 5-7 days job to start.

The rep was out there because of the designer. Some crown has a shadow while the crown on either side look like the should, I have re painted it, dipped my finger in the can and put on both crowns and the cabinets to prove it was the same color. She was refusing to let the HO release our check. For well over a 7 grand deposit your dang right i'm getting a rep there to prove i'm right. Some crown was sprayed some installed later and brushed, the rep said spray a sample piece, I did and guess what? Depending on where we held it it either matched or was way off. I made a post about it not long ago.

Needless to say the designer and GC are both totally clueless when it comes time for painting.

Like others said they can do their job leave mine to me.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

It's that same job? Man I feel for you. The decorator sounded like a complete airhead, and to have the GC be just as asinine is a real losing streak. Hopefully you get it finished up soon mate.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice its worth it then


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> We are about 5k higher than next bid. I saw his other 3 bids after we started. HAHA recently I have been getting worked up easy. Going on a month at the same place, about 4kish. Every thing we painted so far the designer has hated, Of course we are charging but a 5-7 days job to start. The rep was out there because of the designer. Some crown has a shadow while the crown on either side look like the should, I have re painted it, dipped my finger in the can and put on both crowns and the cabinets to prove it was the same color. She was refusing to let the HO release our check. For well over a 7 grand deposit your dang right i'm getting a rep there to prove i'm right. Some crown was sprayed some installed later and brushed, the rep said spray a sample piece, I did and guess what? Depending on where we held it it either matched or was way off. I made a post about it not long ago. Needless to say the designer and GC are both totally clueless when it comes time for painting. Like others said they can do their job leave mine to me.


 I can't imagine working on a job where both the designer and GC are actively working against you. It sounds like a total s-show at all levels.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Reminds me of a job last year when I was accused of ruining 15k in curtains in a master bedroom because some chick thought I improperly reinstalled them after painting. This chick wouldn't stop yelling at me long enough so that I could explain that the curtains weren't installed using her companies standard mounting technique due to clearance issues. 

Listening can solve a lot of problems, but it's tough when someone's head is so far up there own ass.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Just my two cents...

You said somewhere that the light reflecting off the grasscloth is maybe making the ceiling look not as expected. The designer is trying to get a re paint because her color scheme didn't work as she expected. Why the GC is going along, I don't know.

There is a well known designer in DC that typically has you re do things three times. We all know that and charge accordingly.

Don't work with this designer anymore, she's a dip....OR charge her out the wazoo from now on.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

GC got butthurt because he is not doing the whole project.

Tell him to go eat a bag of dícks.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> GC got butthurt because he is not doing the whole project.
> 
> T*ell him to go eat a bag of dícks.*


*

*


Bwahahahahaha! Again, wrong forum.

What happened to the family friendly PT of yore? Used to be threads were closed for far less.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Sometimes the answer is to report offensive post by clicking on red "!" in bottom left corner.

That way, offensive item can be edited/removed without shutting down the whole thread.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> Sometimes the answer is to report offensive post by clicking on red "!" in bottom left corner.
> 
> That way, offensive item can be edited/removed without shutting down the whole thread.


Bwahahahahahaha! 

Thanks, I'm well aware of how offensive, suggestive, crude,rude,silly,etc. comments are dealt with.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Bwahahahahahaha! Thanks, I'm well aware of how offensive, suggestive, crude,rude,silly,etc. comments are dealt with.


Lol. Now I'm laughing.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Just my two cents...
> 
> You said somewhere that the light reflecting off the grasscloth is maybe making the ceiling look not as expected. The designer is trying to get a re paint because her color scheme didn't work as she expected. Why the GC is going along, I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

**** Whu?


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

fauxlynn said:


> Just my two cents...
> 
> You said somewhere that the light reflecting off the grasscloth is maybe making the ceiling look not as expected. The designer is trying to get a re paint because her color scheme didn't work as she expected. Why the GC is going along, I don't know.
> 
> ...


Excellent point.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> Sometimes the answer is to report offensive post by clicking on red "!" in bottom left corner.
> 
> That way, offensive item can be edited/removed without shutting down the whole thread.


Sorry for the misdirection all. I didn't realize everyone was being sarcastic and having fun, and having fun being sarcastic.

I just got done having this conversation here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/prepare-your-home-before-painting-47234/#post880017

And I just got done reading this post here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/women-31554/#post565722

So when I read the family friendly PT comment, it didn't occur to me it was an in-joke. (Wish I wasn't so slow, and only realized these things after the fact.)

I'd like it if we returned to commiserating with CD, by trashing this dippy designer dolt.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> Sorry for the misdirection all. I didn't realize everyone was being sarcastic and having fun, and having fun being sarcastic.
> 
> I just got done having this conversation here:
> 
> ...



Don't get your panties in a knot. I mistakenly thought you'd been around a while. As a general rule, don't take anything I say seriously unless it is about faux.:jester:

I wouldn't openly trash the designer, you never know who is reading these posts. But yes, back to Dave. If they get him to re paint it, I bet money she will change the color. Hopefully they will get out of there soon.


----------

